# iStick Mod Bending Adapter - NEW Pre-Release First Look



## Alex (13/11/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh (13/11/14)

Alex said:


>



I kinda like the idea


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (13/11/14)

Alex said:


> View attachment 15350




Very nice, good to actually see it instead of just the pictures 

AFAIK @JakesSA has some of these coming soon to Vape Club

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/11/14)

Wow... They had to have had exactly me in mind when they came up with this!

Brilliant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (14/11/14)

Now I want one even more!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/11/14)

Thanks for sharing @Alex 

I fully get the idea of protecting the threads - and I suppose the spring loaded pin is a good thing

But the whole point of the iStick in my view is its small size - and this adds more size to the final assembly.

I would be more keen for a smaller/thinner thread adaptor that just gives the protection of the threads without impacting the overall size much

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (14/11/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing @Alex
> 
> I fully get the idea of protecting the threads - and I suppose the spring loaded pin is a good thing
> 
> ...



But the Stick is so small, a few millimeters won't hurt IMO. It will still feel the same in your hand. Mind you as a result of my "incidents" lately, aesthetics is not a priority with me at the mo 

Spring loaded however is a must - I'm currently sitting with no mod that will accept 510. All stripped, because of one bad connector and switching things around. I thought its fine, use one atty per mod, leave the base screwed in. But the RTA's I want or use are bottom filled.

I was just thinking this week, surely somebody could've thought screwing and unscrewing something with threads, daily, is not the best idea for long term use at least.


----------



## johan (14/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> But the Stick is so small, a few millimeters won't hurt IMO. It will still feel the same in your hand. Mind you as a result of my "incidents" lately, aesthetics is not a priority with me at the mo
> 
> Spring loaded however is a must - I'm currently sitting with no mod that will accept 510. All stripped, because of one bad connector and switching things around. I thought its fine, use one atty per mod, leave the base screwed in. But the RTA's I want or use are bottom filled.
> 
> I was just thinking this week, surely somebody could've thought screwing and unscrewing something with threads, daily, is not the best idea for long term use at least.



Its not the 510 connector design, but rather the quality of: the material used, the threading, and the way some people  screw it in and out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (14/11/14)

johan said:


> Its not the 510 connector design, but rather the quality of: the material used, the threading, and the way some people  screw it in and out.



Lol... Ouch.

Not but yes, it was one rubbish quality threading... And I suppose a heavy-handed buffoon.
But I was shocked and how quickly one slightly damaged thread could demolish the rest. That's all it takes - one thread out of place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (14/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I was just thinking this week, surely somebody could've thought screwing and unscrewing something with threads, daily, is not the best idea for long term use at least.



Which is why I was so happy to learn that my Evic S has a proper replaceable connector.
It just made instant sense to me that this should be the norm, but sadly it isn't.


----------



## johan (14/11/14)

A good quality connector made out of proper material should never need to be replaced.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## WHeunis (14/11/14)

johan said:


> A good quality connector made out of proper material should never need to be replaced.



But shit does happen.
All the time.

Just ask my mother!


----------



## rogue zombie (14/11/14)

johan said:


> A good quality connector made out of proper material should never need to be replaced.



Yeeeesss, but China!

I have three factories there produce my products. Let's just say, one of them gives me sleepless nights.


----------



## johan (14/11/14)

WHeunis said:


> But shit does happen.
> All the time.
> 
> Just ask my mother!



All mothers are excluded from my statement


----------



## rogue zombie (14/11/14)

In this day an age, the term Made in China is still wide open.

They definitely have factories that produce high end products at high end quality,

BUT it can still go completely in the opposite direction.


----------



## johan (14/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Yeeeesss, but China!
> 
> I have three factories there produce my products. Let's just say, one of them gives me sleepless nights.



Your buyer should be fired. I also produce in China, though not vape related, even got an office in Shenzhen - good quality is available in China if you're not penny wise pound foolish.


----------



## rogue zombie (14/11/14)

But don't worry too much, a very elderly gentleman once told me that 'Made in Japan' in the AV world was once a swearword

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (14/11/14)

johan said:


> Your buyer should be fired. I also produce in China, though not vape related, even got an office in Shenzhen - good quality is available in China if you're not penny wise pound foolish.



Oh but it's the way the AV industry works. It's about producing an entire product range (from well priced to expensive), not A buyer.


----------



## johan (14/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh but it's the way the AV industry works. It's about producing an entire product range (from well priced to expensive), not A buyer.



Ok different ballgame.


----------

